# Signal issues with KangBang 0.8



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm starting to have signal issues with KangBang 0.8, basically I did a wipe, flashed CM7, GAPPS then KangBang 0.8 and I'm getting really crappy signal where I got decent signal before with KangBang 0.7. Is this just me or are others experiencing this as well?


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

I flashed 0.8 over my OMFGB 7-11 Nightly and it runs flawlessly just about, including signal.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

i think all aosp roms show less bars correct or has that been fixed?


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

"ikithme said:


> I'm starting to have signal issues with KangBang 0.8, basically I did a wipe, flashed CM7, GAPPS then KangBang 0.8 and I'm getting really crappy signal where I got decent signal before with KangBang 0.7. Is this just me or are others experiencing this as well?


Have you actually checked the signal strength? I think you will find it is nothing more than how the icon displays the strength. This has been disgusted before in the OMFGB thread.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

I would say it was that except it doesn't even connect to 3g.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

"ikithme said:


> I would say it was that except it doesn't even connect to 3g.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


If you have not already done it, I would clear delvik and reflash. What radio are you on?

Ok, I flashed 0.8 from godmode with no wipe for both 7/11 and 7/15 OMFGB with no issues coming from the stock OMFGB kernel.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

explamphibian said:


> If you have not already done it, I would clear delvik and reflash. What radio are you on?
> 
> Ok, I flashed 0.8 from godmode with no wipe for both 7/11 and 7/15 OMFGB with no issues coming from the stock OMFGB kernel.


I do this with every flash, I fixed it though, went into APN's and kept pressing vzwinternet lte thing until it connected. Has been immaculate ever since.


----------

